# Suitable knife for kayaking (safety/fishing)?



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a folding knife with a partially serrated blade. i keep it in an easily accessible pocket. The blade can be opened one handed. Attaching to pfd is not a bad idea. I also have another knife generally stashed on my yak if i am fishing.

cheers


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

i genally have one of those rapala ones with the white handle as they come with their own snap on plastic sheaf.most tackle shops should have them and they sell as a bait knife.very sharp and only at about $10 you dont mine when you lose one.

wayne


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

i bought a skeletool, and clip it to my inflatable pfd. It is a multi-tool, that has an easily accessible side blade. I find it to be well made, solid and very handy.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a 6' boot knife that I clip onto the strap of the PFD so its right there on my chest ready for action. I like to have it on my person so if I go overboad its there to free myself if I get tangled, or if a nasty critter gets me by surprise I dont have to grab for it. My time in the skydiving industry showed me some really great knives that are made for cutting ropes and to be securly attached to you, maybe check out some of those.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Seeing a few high tensile titanium knives suited to emergency work popping up on Ebay the past yr or so. Ultra light, short sharp blades with skeleton handle in a hard strap on sheath selling for about the $50-$75 mark. Zero corrosion factor with these.


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Mingle.

I have purchased a few knives from ebay over the years, and I know it is a big no-no to import double sided or double edged knives. I.e. both edges of the blade sharpened. I am fairly certain it is illegal to possess such a blade in Qld and Vic (possibly other States as well).

I am far from an expert, though would guestimate there would be a very high probability Customs "may" intercept the knife shown in your link. You may want to look deeper if you intend to purchase it.

Looks like a very nice knife indeed though ;-)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Mingle, I carry one of these titanium line cutters, and doubt you will have to worry about weapon regulations. I have attached a wrist leash in case I drop it.
http://www.leisurepro.com/Prod/OMSKTLC.html
Hollis also do one


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Mingle
I have found this article which I think you might find interesting:

http://www.sit-on-topkayaking.com/Artic ... Knife.html

I have attached a Benchmade knife, which is the older model from this one. It is a fantastic knife and although I have had it now for at least 4 years, it has not got a single speck of rust on the blade. Excellent product.

http://www.benchmade.com/products/110H2O

Cheers


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.wavemonkey.com.au/gearshop/w ... p-309.html


----------



## Nofish (Jan 12, 2008)

wayner said:


> i genally have one of those rapala ones with the white handle as they come with their own snap on plastic sheaf.most tackle shops should have them and they sell as a bait knife.very sharp and only at about $10 you dont mine when you lose one.
> 
> wayne


Dito

I just attach it to the yak using one of those retractable key rings/security card holders.


----------



## legs2691 (Jun 19, 2010)

I have had dozens of pocket knives, sheaf and multi tools over the years, but ebayed a leatherman skelatal 2 years ago,

This tool has far exceed my expectations, as I use it daily at work. Its quality is outstanding, the blade is very tough but sharpens to a fantastic edge, the plyers have cut and gripped far beyond what should be its capacity and still not a mark on them. The screw driver and bits have never failed, even when turning the handles at 90 deg. for leverage.

I also had a 21 double ended bit kit thrown in, which has allen, security bits etc. I have had electricians at work chasing me because I have had the only bits to fit things.

Price Isn't cheap, but after two years of constant use, even in the kayak, and wading salt water not a speck of rust. In my opinion the reputation of leatherman tool is well deserved and highly recommended.


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

> Zonbie wrote:Hey Mingle.
> 
> I have purchased a few knives from ebay over the years, and I know it is a big no-no to import double sided or double edged knives. I.e. both edges of the blade sharpened. I am fairly certain it is illegal to possess such a blade in Qld and Vic (possibly other States as well).
> 
> ...





> There seems to be plenty of double edged blades available http://www.spearfishing.com.au/gear/Knives/ to buy in Australia.


I apologise for the misinformation I offered, yaker. I know it is not legal to import double edged knives, though have learnt from you that they can be purchased from within AUS, as per your link :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

You have to be so careful with the law these days.

Probably every law abiding citizen or household, would possess a "stanley knife" in the household tool box. Strictly speaking these are banned under Queensland law as you can expose the blade with one hand!

The intent of the law is easy to see, but the letter of the law is the ass. (unless I got it wrong, and am the ass)

I bought one of the safety type stanley knives, which retracts the blade as soon as pressure from cutting occurs. Useless thing went to the bin!

cheers all andybear


----------

